# Waking up in the middle of the night and after sleep feelings.



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

For the last days, i wake up in the middle of the night with heart pounding and nothing else (like a mild form of panic attack). I know it's nothing serious and i fall asleep instantly. Also, every morning, when I wake up, for 1-2 hours I feel strange, I don't feel disconnected, DPed or something, but like my dream was so intense that waking up still keeps me in between 2 states. Maybe because I stopped drinking morning coffee for the last week and I'm overreacting.

I'm curious if someone had/have this shit. I'm not anxious about this but I'm interested how people react to this and what do they think about this

btw for the last 2-3 weeks, my dreams are so long, vivid and full of emotions, that waking up sometimes I feel what I felt in the dreams, like the emotions got through the dreams into reality and that what happened there were something from past, not dreams.


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

I used to experience this state you described when you wake up a lot more but still do occassionally. Its a very surreal feeling, especially combined with DP/DR.

I still wake up in the middle of the night as you described sometimes, heart pounding, as if its a panic attack. However when I wake up in the middle of the night its with a startle and I don't know where I am or who I am for like 30 seconds, so the mini panic attack effect has a clear cause. Do you have any obvious triggers for these nightly interruptions?

I find that symptoms such as these come and go, waxe and wane, or may be replaced entirely by other symptoms. Its odd and never allows you to settle into a relative comfortability with your symptoms, unless its one that your already familiar with that comes back, and even then its difficult.


----------



## sunjet (Nov 21, 2014)

I dont know what could be triggering it., no obvious triggers. From nowhere just like you said they come and go or are replaced by any other symptoms.

Maybe its just anxiety and i shouldnt bother, but i do feel sleepy during the day, it is because i dont sleep properly at night or because i dont drink caffeine anymore for some days.

Should i ignore this or search for sleeping aid, i dont know

What i else noticed that sometimes i just wake up in the middle of the night, no apparent reason, no heart pounding or startling feeling, just awake, and i fall asleep back in couple of minutes.

Could these symptoms indicate a depression


----------



## <AGENT>teh345 (Apr 10, 2012)

sunjet said:


> I dont know what could be triggering it., no obvious triggers. From nowhere just like you said they come and go or are replaced by any other symptoms.
> 
> Maybe its just anxiety and i shouldnt bother, but i do feel sleepy during the day, it is because i dont sleep properly at night or because i dont drink caffeine anymore for some days.
> 
> ...


Well then those nightly mini panic attacks could well just be anxiety. I think mine have a more dissociative theme to them.

I think you should just work on getting better sleep. Going to bed earlier every night seems to work for me, I've been getting pretty good sleep.

Sleeping aids might not be the best option because sometimes people form dependencies to them and that in turn complicates the sleeping issues even more. Its up to you though, if you think they might be beneficial go for it, not everyone is the same.

I think what your describing as far as waking up in the middle of the night with no panicky symptoms is quite normal, it happens to a lot of people and like you said, you fall back asleep within a few minutes, so don't worry about that I'd say.

I'm not a doctor or anything but sure these symptoms could indicate depression, and I think with most with DP/DR there is some hint or element of depression. This doesn't apply to everyone but I think its usually the case.


----------

